

An Ingress Player's Story - dalks
https://plus.google.com/u/0/101412482791457669319/posts/14UicNg8hgg

======
k__
I liked the preview stuff I read about it. But the game was rather boring,
seems like a grinder with a little bit running around :\

hack - cooldown - hack - cooldown - hack - cooldown - hack - cooldown - hack -
cooldown - hack - cooldown - hack - cooldown

meh...

